# error starting samba [SOLVED]

## brandon_r87

Hello,

I am having some problems starting samba.

```
/etc/init.d/samba start

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                               [ !! ] 

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                               [ ok ] 

 * Error: stopping services (see system logs)

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                [ ok ] 

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                [ !! ]
```

I downloaded a program called AutoScan to scan for samba shares and it successfully finds and connects to it, but browsing within the program is less than ideal, plus it doesn't allow me to print to my printer that is shared through Windows.

Brandon

edit: Now I am getting this:

```
calavera ~ # /etc/init.d/samba start

calavera ~ # /etc/init.d/samba stop

 * WARNING:  samba has not yet been started.
```

It appears to start, but then when trying to stop it, it reveals that it hadn't actually started.Last edited by brandon_r87 on Fri Dec 01, 2006 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dambacher

 *Quote:*   

> * Error: stopping services (see system logs) 

 

Did you consider doing so? What does it say? 

samba has log files, too. And normally samba error messages are meaningful.

One just has to read them  :Wink: 

----------

## brandon_r87

Er, sorry. Yes I did look at them, but forgot to post them.

```
[2006/10/09 10:09:57, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/09 10:09:57, 0] passdb/pdb_smbpasswd.c:startsmbfilepwent(195)

  startsmbfilepwent_internal: file /var/lib/samba/private/smbpasswd did not exist. File successfully created.

[2006/10/09 10:09:57, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(324)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 1 (min password length), returning 0

[2006/10/09 10:09:57, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(324)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 2 (password history), returning 0

[2006/10/09 10:09:57, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(324)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 3 (user must logon to change password), returning 0

[2006/10/09 10:09:57, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(324)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 4 (maximum password age), returning 0

[2006/10/09 10:09:57, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(324)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 5 (minimum password age), returning 0

[2006/10/09 10:09:57, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(324)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 6 (lockout duration), returning 0

[2006/10/09 10:09:57, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(324)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 7 (reset count minutes), returning 0

[2006/10/09 10:09:57, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(324)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 8 (bad lockout attempt), returning 0

[2006/10/09 10:09:57, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(324)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 9 (disconnect time), returning 0

[2006/10/09 10:09:57, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(324)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 10 (refuse machine password change), returning 0

[2006/10/09 10:09:57, 0] lib/pidfile.c:pidfile_create(98)

  ERROR: can't open /var/run/samba/smbd.pid: Error was No such file or directory

[2006/10/09 15:06:09, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/09 15:06:10, 0] lib/pidfile.c:pidfile_create(98)

  ERROR: can't open /var/run/samba/smbd.pid: Error was No such file or directory

[2006/10/09 15:46:14, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/09 15:46:15, 0] lib/pidfile.c:pidfile_create(98)

  ERROR: can't open /var/run/samba/smbd.pid: Error was No such file or directory

[2006/10/09 18:37:33, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/09 18:37:33, 0] lib/pidfile.c:pidfile_create(98)

  ERROR: can't open /var/run/samba/smbd.pid: Error was No such file or directory

[2006/10/09 18:45:11, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/09 18:45:12, 0] lib/pidfile.c:pidfile_create(98)

  ERROR: can't open /var/run/samba/smbd.pid: Error was No such file or directory

[2006/10/09 19:47:35, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/09 19:47:36, 0] lib/pidfile.c:pidfile_create(98)

  ERROR: can't open /var/run/samba/smbd.pid: Error was No such file or directory

[2006/10/10 10:01:46, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/10 10:01:47, 0] lib/pidfile.c:pidfile_create(98)

  ERROR: can't open /var/run/samba/smbd.pid: Error was No such file or directory

[2006/10/11 12:09:07, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/18 00:10:42, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/18 14:11:11, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/18 17:21:42, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/19 00:10:01, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/19 00:13:19, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/19 07:26:01, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/19 09:21:54, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/19 09:27:14, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/19 09:29:54, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/19 18:45:35, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/19 19:00:48, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/24 14:49:59, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/25 23:14:31, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/27 12:08:00, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/27 12:41:49, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/27 17:47:13, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/27 17:56:01, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/27 18:26:37, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/27 18:59:29, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/27 21:27:02, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/27 21:30:29, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/27 23:43:09, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/27 23:52:59, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/27 23:55:42, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/28 00:05:15, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/28 00:13:44, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/30 16:32:05, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/10/30 16:32:05, 1] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3392)

  WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated

[2006/10/30 16:32:05, 1] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3392)

  WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated

[2006/11/02 09:36:16, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/11/02 09:36:16, 1] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3392)

  WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated

[2006/11/02 09:36:16, 1] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3392)

  WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated

[2006/11/02 20:10:46, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/11/02 20:10:47, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:init_group_mapping(134)

  Failed to open group mapping database

[2006/11/02 20:10:47, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:get_group_map_from_gid(275)

  failed to initialize group mapping

[2006/11/02 20:10:47, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/02 20:10:47, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/02 20:10:47, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/02 20:10:47, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/02 20:10:47, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/02 20:10:47, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/02 20:10:47, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(108)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2006/11/02 20:23:07, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/11/02 20:23:08, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:init_group_mapping(134)

  Failed to open group mapping database

[2006/11/02 20:23:08, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:get_group_map_from_gid(275)

  failed to initialize group mapping

[2006/11/02 20:23:08, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/02 20:23:08, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/02 20:23:08, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/02 20:23:08, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/02 20:23:08, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/02 20:23:08, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/02 20:23:08, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(108)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2006/11/03 09:58:27, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/11/03 09:58:28, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:init_group_mapping(134)

  Failed to open group mapping database

[2006/11/03 09:58:28, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:get_group_map_from_gid(275)

  failed to initialize group mapping

[2006/11/03 09:58:28, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/03 09:58:28, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/03 09:58:28, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/03 09:58:28, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/03 09:58:28, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/03 09:58:28, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/03 09:58:28, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(108)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2006/11/03 23:29:28, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/11/03 23:29:29, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:init_group_mapping(134)

  Failed to open group mapping database

[2006/11/03 23:29:29, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:get_group_map_from_gid(275)

  failed to initialize group mapping

[2006/11/03 23:29:29, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/03 23:29:29, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/03 23:29:29, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/03 23:29:29, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/03 23:29:29, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/03 23:29:29, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/03 23:29:29, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(108)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2006/11/04 00:18:51, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/11/04 00:18:52, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:init_group_mapping(134)

  Failed to open group mapping database

[2006/11/04 00:18:52, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:get_group_map_from_gid(275)

  failed to initialize group mapping

[2006/11/04 00:18:52, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:18:52, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:18:52, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:18:52, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:18:52, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:18:52, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:18:52, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(108)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2006/11/04 00:20:37, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/11/04 00:20:38, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:init_group_mapping(134)

  Failed to open group mapping database

[2006/11/04 00:20:38, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:get_group_map_from_gid(275)

  failed to initialize group mapping

[2006/11/04 00:20:38, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:20:38, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:20:38, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:20:38, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:20:38, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:20:38, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:20:38, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(108)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2006/11/04 00:25:02, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/11/04 00:25:02, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:init_group_mapping(134)

  Failed to open group mapping database

[2006/11/04 00:25:02, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:get_group_map_from_gid(275)

  failed to initialize group mapping

[2006/11/04 00:25:02, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:25:02, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:25:02, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:25:02, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:25:02, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:25:02, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:25:02, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(108)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2006/11/04 00:33:01, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/11/04 00:33:01, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:init_group_mapping(134)

  Failed to open group mapping database

[2006/11/04 00:33:01, 0] groupdb/mapping.c:get_group_map_from_gid(275)

  failed to initialize group mapping

[2006/11/04 00:33:01, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:33:01, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:33:01, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:33:01, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:33:01, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:33:01, 0] lib/account_pol.c:init_account_policy(267)

  Failed to open account policy database

[2006/11/04 00:33:01, 0] lib/messages.c:message_init(108)

  ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database

[2006/11/04 14:58:03, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006
```

----------

## dambacher

Maybe take another look ?

 *Quote:*   

> file /var/lib/samba/private/smbpasswd did not exist. File successfully created.

 

or 

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: can't open /var/run/samba/smbd.pid: Error was No such file or directory

 

Seems like something is messed upd with /var ? can you check that?

Have you changed something here recently? Is /var mounted on another device and is it working? Or did you accidentally rm somthing here?

----------

## brandon_r87

/var/lib/samba/private/smbpasswd was created.  I looked at it to see if there was anything in it, and it just looks like gibberish to me, but the fact that there is stuff there is probably all that is important.  It is correct about there not being a /var/run/samba/smbd.pid file, but I don't know how to solve that.

----------

## urcindalo

 *brandon_r87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>   ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database
> ```
> ...

 

I had the same error and got rid of it by commenting out a line in smb.cnf, so that it now reads:

```
#lock directory = /usr/local/samba/var/lock
```

Hope this helps.

----------

## brandon_r87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I had the same error and got rid of it by commenting out a line in smb.cnf, so that it now reads:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Thanks, worked like a charm!

Edit: Perhaps I was too hasty to say it's completely solved.  I have some of my shares mounted now, I think the rest are just password issues though.  The real problem is that it is really slow.  I've never had it so slow.  I can't listen to music off another computer without it pausing every 10-20 seconds to read further in the file.

----------

## tp11235

Sorry to piggy-back on your thread but I had a very similar problem and this post is for those who found your thread like I did by searching for passdb backend.

My server failed to start in exactly the manner your did. This was the tail end of the log:

  Attempting to find an passdb backend to match smbpasswd guest (smbpasswd guest)

[2006/12/29 11:56:56, 2] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_method_name(164)

  No builtin backend found, trying to load plugin

[2006/12/29 11:56:56, 5] lib/module.c:smb_probe_module(108)

  Probing module 'smbpasswd guest'

[2006/12/29 11:56:56, 5] lib/module.c:smb_probe_module(119)

  Probing module 'smbpasswd guest': Trying to load from /usr/lib/samba/pdb/smbpasswd guest.so

[2006/12/29 11:56:56, 3] lib/module.c:do_smb_load_module(49)

  Error loading module '/usr/lib/samba/pdb/smbpasswd guest.so': /usr/lib/samba/pdb/smbpasswd guest.so: cannot open shared ob

ject file: No such file or directory

[2006/12/29 11:56:56, 0] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_method_name(174)

  No builtin nor plugin backend for smbpasswd guest found

[2006/12/29 11:56:56, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic(1599)

  PANIC (pid 9529): pdb_get_methods_reload: failed to get pdb methods for backend smbpasswd guest

[2006/12/29 11:56:56, 0] lib/util.c:log_stack_trace(1706)

  BACKTRACE: 7 stack frames:

   #0 /usr/sbin/smbd(log_stack_trace+0x26) [0x801e1576]

   #1 /usr/sbin/smbd(smb_panic+0x49) [0x801e1669]

   #2 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x8019fbeb]

   #3 /usr/sbin/smbd(initialize_password_db+0xd) [0x801a151d]

   #4 /usr/sbin/smbd(main+0x305) [0x80273bc5]

   #5 /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xd9) [0xb7b69829]

   #6 /usr/sbin/smbd [0x80042271]

[2006/12/29 11:56:56, 0] lib/fault.c:dump_core(173)

  dumping core in /var/log/samba/cores/smbd

All of this started after I did a special Xmas update --deep world - what a mistake! Lucky my students were not doing too much work over the holiday. Anyway. I spotted the suggestion on your thread to comment out an offending line in the smb.conf. I commented out as shown: 

# Samba Password Database configuration:

# Samba now has runtime-configurable password database backends. Multiple

# passdb backends may be used, but users will only be added to the first one

# Default:

# Next line commented out by TP 291206 ************************************************************

; passdb backend = smbpasswd guest

# ******************************************************************************************************

# TDB backend with fallback to smbpasswd and guest

; passdb backend = tdbsam smbpasswd guest

# LDAP with fallback to smbpasswd guest

# Enable SSL by using an ldaps url, or enable tls with 'ldap ssl' below.

; passdb backend = ldapsam:ldaps://ldap.mydomain.com smbpasswd guest

# Use the samba2 LDAP schema:

; passdb backend = ldapsam_compat:ldaps://ldap.mydomain.com smbpasswd guest

I have to say I cannot remember why the line was live and commenting out password lines without understanding is probably unwise, but it works. Since this follows an update I am guessing something in Samba has changed and the line no longer makes sense.

Any advice from anybody who knows what is going on is welcome.

----------

## jkcunningham

For completion, I had to create the directory /etc/samba/private/ to solve this.

----------

